# compiler error on fresh install of FreeBSD 7.2 for sparc64



## iansouth1 (Jul 4, 2009)

This is on an ultra5...

Looks like the gcc/ld shipped might be busted/bugged - has anyone else solved this problem?  Here is a paste of the config.log for building apr.  BTW, I got this same bug trying to rebuild the world as well....:

```
## ----------- ##
## Core tests. ##
## ----------- ##

configure:2970: checking build system type
configure:2988: result: sparc64-unknown-freebsd7.2
configure:3010: checking host system type
configure:3025: result: sparc64-unknown-freebsd7.2
configure:3047: checking target system type
configure:3062: result: sparc64-unknown-freebsd7.2
configure:3126: checking for working mkdir -p
configure:3142: result: yes
configure:3234: checking for chosen layout
configure:3236: result: apr
configure:3503: checking for gcc
configure:3519: found /usr/bin/gcc
configure:3530: result: gcc
configure:3762: checking for C compiler version
configure:3770: gcc --version >&5
gcc (GCC) 4.2.1 20070719  [FreeBSD]
Copyright (C) 2007 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO
warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

configure:3774: $? = 0
configure:3781: gcc -v >&5
Using built-in specs.
Target: sparc64-undermydesk-freebsd
Configured with: FreeBSD/sparc64 system compiler
Thread model: posix
gcc version 4.2.1 20070719  [FreeBSD]
configure:3785: $? = 0
configure:3792: gcc -V >&5
gcc: '-V' option must have argument
configure:3796: $? = 1
configure:3819: checking for C compiler default output file name
configure:3841: gcc    conftest.c  >&5
__sparc_utrap: fatal illegal instruction
gcc: Internal error: Illegal instruction: 4 (program ld)
Please submit a full bug report.
See <URL:http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs.html> for instructions.
configure:3845: $? = 1
configure:3883: result: 
configure: failed program was:
| /* confdefs.h.  */
| #define PACKAGE_NAME ""
| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""
:
configure:3774: $? = 0
configure:3781: gcc -v >&5
Using built-in specs.
Target: sparc64-undermydesk-freebsd
Configured with: FreeBSD/sparc64 system compiler
Thread model: posix
gcc version 4.2.1 20070719  [FreeBSD]
configure:3785: $? = 0
configure:3792: gcc -V >&5
gcc: '-V' option must have argument
configure:3796: $? = 1
configure:3819: checking for C compiler default output file name
configure:3841: gcc    conftest.c  >&5
__sparc_utrap: fatal illegal instruction
gcc: Internal error: Illegal instruction: 4 (program ld)
Please submit a full bug report.
```


----------



## iansouth1 (Jul 11, 2009)

crap crap crap.   Cannot compile anything - this sux....


----------



## iansouth1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Fine... Sun is a dead horse anyway - sad to say.....  Time to move to a more supported hardware platform...  goodbye ol' sun HW....  to the dumpster with yas...


----------



## iansouth1 (Jul 14, 2009)

*Solved...*

I was able to fix this problem cross-compiling the freebsd world using the latest cvsup on an i386 box I have.


----------

